# Giving up eircom landline - call forward ?



## elcato (25 Aug 2012)

I want to give up my mothers landline that she's had for years but no longer requires as she's moving elsewhere. Is there any chance I can get some kind of call forwarding to another number as she (oh and me!) has relatives that might only use this number once a year still and I may have forgotten to give them a new number to contact her ?


----------



## alexandra123 (25 Aug 2012)

No, if you drop the service then Eircom with make the number inactive and they will eventually give it to a new customer. You cannot forward from a number that has been de-activated !


----------



## irbx (25 Aug 2012)

*another option*

goldfish.ie €2.50 a month. ( I have no connect with them)


----------



## Daisy2012 (27 Aug 2012)

+1 on goldfish. They're great.


----------

